
Deep dive into the MIDL 3.0 compiler for declaring Windows Runtime types - pjmlp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tQEHuxb7TM
======
cbanek
I know this sounds weird, but this is like a blast from the past. The offices
still look the same, the patent cubes, the standard MSFT office equipment
(even that chair is a classic with the pump up thing in the back). The stack
of Talking Rain fancy water cans on the desk. The ShipIts. Talking about P0
requirements. HResult. Good times.

